

Spark: Upgrade your lights with Wi-Fi and apps - screeley
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/sparkdevices/spark-upgrade-your-lights-with-wi-fi-and-apps

======
devnill
Sixty dollars seems pretty steep for a single light.

